# Mineral, VA - ID#D63 Max, M 3YR, COVER DOG!



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12060339

Louisa Co AS, Max, 3 yrs, wonderful temp, HE KNOWS HE'S HANDSOME!








[/img]


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Mineral, VA - Max, COVER DOG!*











Max, D63








German Shepherd Dog

Size: Extra Large
Age: Adult
Sex: Male
ID: D63


Notes:
Louisa County Animal Shelter adoption fees for dogs and puppies is $20.00. NO OUT OF STATE ADOPTIONS UNLESS THE DOG IS CURRENTLY SPAYED OR NEUTERED.
Max has to be one of the most HANDSOME dogs around! He is about 3 years old and has a wonderful disposition.

Louisa County Animal Shelter
Mineral, VA
540-894-4219
[email protected]hoo.com


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

*Re: Mineral, VA - Max, COVER DOG!*

If I was looking for another dog right now I would be checking into this one. He has my favorite GSD look.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mineral, VA - Max, COVER DOG!*

bump


----------



## Gypsy's Dad (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Mineral, VA - Max, COVER DOG!*

I just called about this guy, he's got an adopter coming for him, sounds like a good home (the brother of someone involved with a spay/neuter program).


----------



## ToFree24 (Jan 2, 2007)

*Re: Mineral, VA - Max, COVER DOG!*

That's wonderful !!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: Mineral, VA - Max, COVER DOG!*

Marked Adopted!


----------

